

Which programming language should I learn first? - xnerdr
http://nerdr.com/which-programming-language-should-i-learn/

======
gharbad
Stopped reading after it said "c++ – The big one as it’s a Microsoft product."

~~~
drKarl
That post is so wrong in so many ways...

You don't need an IDE to program in Java, and if you use an IDE you don't have
to use Eclipse. It just happens to be convenient and powerful, but the best
way to start learning any programming language is with any text editor and
command line compiling. Command completion is not something you want to learn
the syntax, it is something you want to make your life easier WHEN YOU KNOW
the syntax. And Eclipse can be used for other programming languages besides
Java.

C++ - You're right gharbad... Microsoft Product??? Bjarne Stroustrup must be
screaming right now...

MYSQL... a PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE???? He mixes apples with dogs... SQL is a
query language for relational databases, and MySQL is a database engine. I
think he made up that SIDU stuff... as I always refer to those operations as
CRUD.

I must quote this:

"VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Don’t be swayed by the latest and greatest glittering
turd (ruby, python, node this or that). Stick to the established languages for
now. They are proven, robust and in demand. WordPress and every serious
business uses them so they obviously must be good." <\-- No comments... jump
off a cliff, 10.000.000.000 lemmings can't be wrong!!

It again mixes oranges with horses...

"Adobe Flash programming uses a very similar programming language to JQuery
(its called ECMA script)" -> I guess he meant to say "JQuery is a Javascript
library. Javascript complies with the ECMA standard, like Adobe ActionScript 3
aka AS3.

~~~
RBerenguel
:) Love your comment about lemmings. We should all be programming in Cobol,
shouldn't we?

